# "The Kraken" now on the SCOTUS docket



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sidney Powell's lawsuit has hit the docket of the Supreme Court.
BREAKING: SUPREME COURT: The KRAKEN Has Hit SCOTUS DOCKET, Has PROOF Of HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF FAKE BIDEN VOTES, Dominion System GLITCHES, REMOVAL OF TRUMP VOTES

Will the Supremes again let us down, finding some way of slapping down the case before ever hearing its merits?
Will they fail to uphold their role as the final word in how our laws are to be applied?

Or will it finally be heard? Will the case actually make it to arguments?
Even if they eventually decide there is not enough evidence (which there is), even if they don't agree with the claims of damage done... at least they'd allow arguments to be made.

But will they?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Two questions:
1. How does a law suit go straight to the Supreme Court withou first going through lower courts? The linked article does not explain.
2. How can "hundreds of thousands" of fraudulent votes impact the results? Trump lost by over 6 million.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I think the number of votes depends on which states they are in. A couple if the "cheating" states were pretty close.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Two questions:
> 1. How does a law suit go straight to the Supreme Court withou first going through lower courts? The linked article does not explain.
> 2. How can "hundreds of thousands" of fraudulent votes impact the results? Trump lost by over 6 million.


1. There are three cases mentioned in the lawsuit documentation from state courts. I don't have specifics, but Powell has been filing in lower courts for over a month.
2. The presidential election is not decided by popular vote. The margins are within a few thousand votes in particular key swing states. The few thousand votes in those swing states can shift the electoral count substantially.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It would sure be nice to have them at least hear the evidence and make a decision instead of tossing it because of some other reason.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> 1. There are three cases mentioned in the lawsuit documentation from state courts. I don't have specifics, but Powell has been filing in lower courts for over a month.
> 2. The presidential election is not decided by popular vote. The margins are within a few thousand votes in particular key swing states. The few thousand votes in those swing states can shift the electoral count substantially.


Yep. Hildebeast got more popular vote in 2016...and we know how that turned out. 

RELEASE THE KRAKEN!!!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> It would sure be nice to have them at least hear the evidence and make a decision instead of tossing it because of some other reason.


One would think so.

On the other hand, IF they looked at the evidence, and ruled no fraud or not enough to justify tossing 100k+ votes etc...that would damper Trump's justification for releasing the _real_ Kraken.

As long as SCOTUS refuses to look... Trump can say "See? It's up to me to defend the Constitution!"


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I sure hope they hear it or explain clearly why not. She better have solid proof because now Dominion is threatening a defamation lawsuit against her. If the Supreme Court doesn't hear the case for whatever reason, we will get all the details when the Dominion case goes to trial. Someone is gonna meet the kraken.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Two questions:
> 1. How does a law suit go straight to the Supreme Court withou first going through lower courts? The linked article does not explain.
> 2. How can "hundreds of thousands" of fraudulent votes impact the results? Trump lost by over 6 million.


I believe the SCOTUS rules on procedure and matters of how law is applied... This is not the place where you provide evidence and have a trial to prove guilt.... something doesn't add up..


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

******* said:


> I sure hope they hear it or explain clearly why not. She better have solid proof because now Dominion is threatening a defamation lawsuit against her. If the Supreme Court doesn't hear the case for whatever reason, we will get all the details when the Dominion case goes to trial. Someone is gonna meet the kraken.


dominion will not likely file a suit.. (actually I wish they would) Filing a suit would open the entire scompany up for discovery and depositions....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I believe the SCOTUS rules on procedure and matters of how law is applied... This is not the place where you provide evidence and have a trial to prove guilt.... something doesn't add up..


I'm not so sure about that.



> According to Article II Section 2 of the United States Constitution, the Supreme Court has the following power: "The judicial Power shall extend to all Cases, in Law and Equity, arising under this Constitution, the Laws of the United States, and Treaties made, or which shall be made, under their Authority;-to all Cases affecting Ambassadors, other public Ministers and Consuls;-to all Cases of admiralty and maritime Jurisdiction;-to Controversies to which the United States shall be a Party;-to Controversies between two or more States;-between a State and Citizens of another State;-between Citizens of different States;-between Citizens of the same State claiming Lands under Grants of different States, and between a State, or the Citizens thereof, and foreign States, Citizens or Subjects."


https://www.freeadvice.com/legal/what-is-the-role-of-the-united-states-supreme-court/


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> dominion will not likely file a suit.. (actually I wish they would) Filing a suit would open the entire scompany up for discovery and depositions....


Well, I'm tired of all these opinions. I want all the facts & truths to come out in a court of law.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> Well, I'm tired of all these opinions. I want all the facts & truths to come out in a court of law.


You and me both, but we've already witnessed how gutless the court can be and how wrong it can be.

It's not surprising. Justices are humans, not robots.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nothing will happen with the court. These nine people went behind closed doors with the Texas suit and decided that they did not want to be the cause of marxists burning down cities if they ruled in favor which reading Article 2 Section 1 of the constitution they should have. They don't want ANTIFA or BLM harassing them at restaurants or their homes or their families in public.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> You and me both, but we've already witnessed how gutless the court can be and how wrong it can be.
> 
> It's not surprising. Justices are humans, not robots.


But even if the Supreme Court throws this out, this defamation suit should have no issue being heard. To me, we need facts heard in court or lawyers being sanctioned... or both.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Two questions:
> 1. How does a law suit go straight to the Supreme Court withou first going through lower courts? The linked article does not explain.
> 2. How can "hundreds of thousands" of fraudulent votes impact the results? Trump lost by over 6 million.


I take it you actually believe the MSM. Well Trump does not need 6 Mil votes to get elected. He only needs enough votes in a couple of states to get their electors not certified - i.e. Joe's got to get 270 to win, any less and it goes to House.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My Grandpappy always said: "Wish in one hand, shat in the other. See which fills up first."

RPD says: "Money talks and bullshit walks." 

So far, the only thing talking is pure speculation coming from one far side of the political spectrum.

I fully expect nothing to happen in Congress that will change anything.
Which leaves the option some here seem to fervently desire - Trump invoking the Insurrection Act. If he does, who will follow? The Deep State FBI and DHS? The US military? Neither scenario will ever happen. It will be Trump flapping his gums.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My Grandpappy always said: "Wish in one hand, shat in the other. See which fills up first."
> 
> RPD says: "Money talks and bullshit walks."
> 
> ...


A forensic audit of Dominion Voting Systems machines by a tech firm detailing coding functions that intentionally cause errors to be flagged for ballots that are later to be manually adjudicated is not speculation.
If the software can be proven to be flawed, the result should not be certified.
This doesn't even require proof of ill-intent. If the method for ballot counting is not accurate, the results cannot be validated.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m not going to hold my breath.

I also don’t expect the SCOTUS to do it’s job.

And the cheat will continue indefinitely (including the GA runoff’s)


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> I'm not going to hold my breath.
> 
> I also don't expect the SCOTUS to do it's job.
> 
> And the cheat will continue indefinitely (including the GA runoff's)


It's about time.



> "Chief Justice John Roberts Is Corrupt and Should Resign Immediately" - Attorney Lin Wood GOES SCORCHED EARTH on SCOTUS Chief Justice


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ood-goes-scorched-earth-scotus-chief-justice/


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

******* said:


> But even if the Supreme Court throws this out, this defamation suit should have no issue being heard. To me, we need facts heard in court or lawyers being sanctioned... or both.


if Dominion files a defamation suit... Dominion will have to PROVE the election was legit and open all their files/servers to discovery from the defendant. Wiped servers are not proof...

The reverse is the same if somebody sues Dominion.... They have to PROVE wiped servers cheated....

Without proof... That Dog Just Ain't Gonna Hunt


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

After the Texas incident, the staffer hearing the SCOTUS screaming in another room, supposed actual 7-2 vote to take case, and this
Lin Wood
@LLinWood
In discussing @realDonaldTrump in phone conversation in 8/19, Justice John Roberts stated that he would make sure “the mother f#*ker would never be re-elected.”

Roberts engaged in phone conversations with Justice Stephen Breyer discussing how to work to get Trump voted out.
I am not optimistic.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> I take it you actually believe the MSM. Well Trump does not need 6 Mil votes to get elected. He only needs enough votes in a couple of states to get their electors not certified - i.e. Joe's got to get 270 to win, any less and it goes to House.


No sir, you are quite wrong.
I only believe what I see with my own eyes.
I do not believe one thing I read until it is proven to my satisfaction.

Which is why I take everything I read on these threads as a nothingburger.

If it so happens that Trump remains President, I will rejoice.
But I'm not holding my breath, either.

For the record- I do not watch TV at all.
The ONLY time I watched in 2020 was the State of the Union address and the Army/Navy game.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Sidney Powell's lawsuit has hit the docket of the Supreme Court.
> BREAKING: SUPREME COURT: The KRAKEN Has Hit SCOTUS DOCKET, Has PROOF Of HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF FAKE BIDEN VOTES, Dominion System GLITCHES, REMOVAL OF TRUMP VOTES
> 
> Will the Supremes again let us down, finding some way of slapping down the case before ever hearing its merits?
> ...





> OUTRAGEOUS: Supreme Court Is Purposefully Delaying and Slow Walking Sidney Powell Emergency Petitions - State Responses Not Due Till January 14


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ions-state-responses-not-due-till-january-14/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> > OUTRAGEOUS: Supreme Court Is Purposefully Delaying and Slow Walking Sidney Powell Emergency Petitions - State Responses Not Due Till January 14
> 
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ions-state-responses-not-due-till-january-14/


Horrible news...
But what have we come to expect?

When the institutions do not defend it...
When the safeguards do not protect it...
When the firewalls are insufficient...
Who will save the republic?

It's a "damned if you do and damned if you don't" situation, but when does it fall to the authority vested within the executive branch to enforce the laws of this nation and take steps to fix what is clearly broken?
How can doing so look like anything other than a dictatorial takeover?
Damned if you do, damned if you don't...
Is Trump willing to put his life on the line to save the republic? Because that's exactly what it would mean.
I don't think he is...

In such case, it falls on the people to shoulder the burden and right the ship.
Will we?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Is Trump willing to put his life on the line to save the republic? Because that's exactly what it would mean.
> I don't think he is...


I don't know about that.

I haven't said it the past 4 years but I realize he has an ego.
To go down alongside Abraham Lincoln?

Tough act to follow.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> ...
> In such case, it falls on the people to shoulder the burden and right the ship.
> Will we?


Of course we will. Just as soon as you tell us how.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Of course we will. Just as soon as you tell us how.


It's not a matter of "how".
We all know "how".
The watchful eyes and ears of our unseen overseers are salivating while waiting for us to start discussing "how".

The rub is that, for the most part, we're "good" people. What does it take to make "good" people accept that their only option to save their nation is to do terrible things?
How do you convince a sufficient number of good folks to risk everything and undo their lives for the sake of a cause?
It's easy to convince a victim to do bad things. They already feel like it can't possibly get worse.
But how to you do that to someone who can see good in everything, and has the fortitude to keep pushing each day to improve their situation. What line must be crossed before they are willing to give up their optimistic daily struggle to get by, and march off to meet an enemy that will use all of its power to destroy them and their families?

This is why it's so important for the left to undermine the ideals of family and objective good. Once you can strip those things away from being important, you can get them to focus on any enemy you want, and send them to act against them. They don't feel they are losing anything.
But me?
I have so much to lose. You do too. Our nation's revolutionaries did as well. Yet they found the courage to risk it all.
I can talk a big game, and spout all the reasons in the world for why it should be done... but can I leave my 8 year old boy to grow up without a father for the sake of a cause, however righteous, that could be stomped out in a blink?
It would be easy if there was an invasion of redcoats stomping through the countryside and laying waste. But the ones in power learned that lesson a long time ago. You get away with a lot more covertly than you do overtly.

That's why we keep holding out hope, perhaps in vain, for that shining light that breaks through the darkness and delays the need for revolution for a bit longer.
Still... history shows us that it can only be delayed for so long. It's coming eventually. It could be close, or it could be far, but it's coming.

We need numbers. We need a resolved front. We need to start interacting with people again. We need to take control of our states and begin to nullify the actions and illegalities of our federal government.
We need to stave off revolution for as long as possible because it absolutely will tear this country asunder. We will not be the United States of America ever again, once it happens.
Our founders saw a vision of a unified nation. All we can hope for are broken factions that hate each other. Is that still worth it?
It's tough, and I don't have the answer.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> It's not a matter of "how".
> We all know "how".
> The watchful eyes and ears of our unseen overseers are salivating while waiting for us to start discussing "how".
> 
> ...


You missed my point.
I agree fully with your post. And when it comes down to THAT yes, we know what to do. But. Until it does, exactly what are you proposing that we do?
Fire the 1st shot?? At who or what??
Our fight is with a bloated deep state government that is becoming more socialist by the minute. 
There are no 'redcoats' out there.
So I ask again.
So until they (they who?) storm up our hill - exactly what do you suggest we do to shoulder the burden, right the ship, protect our country, and our Constitution?



> We need to take control of our states and begin to nullify the actions and illegalities of our federal government.


Agree. What suggestions do you have towards accomplishing this?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SCOTUS should be screwus. They have no intention of protecting voter Integrety. The envolpoes were passed out long ago. Ee if and end up like Scalia.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> You missed my point.
> I agree fully with your post. And when it comes down to THAT yes, we know what to do. But. Until it does, exactly what are you proposing that we do?
> Fire the 1st shot?? At who or what??
> Our fight is with a bloated deep state government that is becoming more socialist by the minute.
> ...


Exactly. Very well put.
My point as well. All the talk about armed revolution that has been hinted at leads me to ask, revolution against who?
The government? That would end badly for anyone foolish enough to try it.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Exactly. Very well put.
> My point as well. All the talk about armed revolution that has been hinted at leads me to ask, revolution against who?
> The government? That would end badly for anyone foolish enough to try it.


Perhaps.

There has to be something, though. 
Any ideas? 
While we're still allowed to talk about it, I mean.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> There has to be something, though.
> Any ideas?
> ...


I've said it before, either in this thread or one of the others, the colonists had arms equivalent to the Red Coats, even cannon.
Today, what it would be would be poorly armed, poorly trained and led, light weapons infantry against tanks, field artillery, air assets and REAL infantry.

There is zero chance of any armed uprising against the US government being successful.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've said it before, either in this thread or one of the others, the colonists had arms equivalent to the Red Coats, even cannon.
> Today, what it would be would be poorly armed, poorly trained and led, light weapons infantry against tanks, field artillery, air assets and REAL infantry.
> 
> There is zero chance of any armed uprising against the US government being successful.


I agree with you 100%. But it seems like our conversation has gone a little sideways. I'm not talking about an armed uprising against the US. If Trump does anything - we would be on the side *of* the military. Right?

That's why I keep asking the same question: Who/what is it that we can rise up against and how do we do it effectively?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Who/what is it that we can rise up against and how do we do it effectively?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> View attachment 110093


That's all fine and good but it takes more than people with their hair on fire to actually change this. It's good to keep each other inspired but that makes us little more than Couch Patriots. And if the battle we fight is against big media, Facebook,Twitter, and armies of Keyboard Commandos; if our only arena is online - then we're f***** and that's why I keep asking, and will keep asking, what more can we do, what efforts can we make, against whom and how.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> and that's why I keep asking, and will keep asking, what more can we do, what efforts can we make, *against whom and how*.


I'm not sure you are going to get people to admit on line what you are looking for.

Have folks PM you and you can exchange information.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> You missed my point.
> I agree fully with your post. And when it comes down to THAT yes, we know what to do. But. Until it does, exactly what are you proposing that we do?
> Fire the 1st shot?? At who or what??
> Our fight is with a bloated deep state government that is becoming more socialist by the minute.
> ...


I didn't miss your point. I danced around the obvious answer.
If you'd like a clear response, I'll first provide a preface for the overseers...
"THE FOLLOWING IS NOT A CALL TO VIOLENCE AGAINST ANYONE AT ALL. IT IS MERELY PROVIDED AS A THOUGHT EXERCISE, WHICH IS MORE THAN PROTECTED UNDER THE 1ST AMENDMENT."
With that out of the way, the answer to your question is simple.

*"Put a bullet into the forehead of every federal government bureaucrat, elected or not, and display their naked corpses upon the steps of every federal building across the country."*

There, clear and concise.
The effect would be immediate and long lasting. No party spared, no special treatment, no favorites. Without the puppets to control, the puppet masters would have to start from square one with zero support.
Put out a warning for *all* of them to resign by XX:XXpm on XX day of XXXX month in XXXX year. After that, they become marked for death as martyrs for their government.
It's horribly violent. It's beyond cold-hearted. It would most assuredly mean hundreds of thousands of good people are sacrificed in the slaughter. It would certainly earn the actors a place in Hell, and a death sentence to send them there.
But it would fix the problem.

Next, a temporary committee is convened to order a new election. This election will be by secret paper ballot only, conducted and counted by the military acting under their own direction until a Commander in Chief is established.
All elected positions will be filled by this election just as they were at the beginning of this nation. A president and vice president, 435 house seats and 1/3 of senate seats.
At the closing of the election, once all totals have been verified by the military, the committee is disbanded and never allowed into any position of political power as long as they live, swearing by oath that they should be put to death if ever involved again.
Any that refuse to relinquish are shot on the spot.

A new day dawns on a country that will never again forget the meaning of these words in the Declaration of Independence:
*"That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness."*

As a side note: Never put me in charge of cleaning up a bad situation. I don't play favorites.
#ThanosWasntThatBad
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> I'm not sure you are going to get people to admit on line what you are looking for.
> 
> Have folks PM you and you can exchange information.


Miscommunication here, my bad!
I'm not asking about anything illegal.
I'm asking about above board actions that can be taken... like not following unconstitutional laws, etc, on a large scale; something that others might be inspired to do also. 
For now though, I'll just follow Trump's lead.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Miscommunication here, my bad!
> I'm not asking about anything illegal.
> I'm asking about above board actions that can be taken... like not following unconstitutional laws, etc, on a large scale; something that others might be inspired to do also.
> For now though, I'll just follow Trump's lead.


If you're looking for "above board" actions, run for an office. Run for Sheriff. Show up to jury duty and nullify stupid laws. Encourage young folks to get into politics, become lawyers and judges, to fix what is wrong with this country.
There is no quick "above board" approach. You have to use the system to beat the system, and it's heavily protected.
If you're a long-game kinda person, there are lots of options, but you'll likely never seen the payoff.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I didn't miss your point. I danced around the obvious answer.
> If you'd like a clear response, I'll first provide a preface for the overseers...
> "THE FOLLOWING IS NOT A CALL TO VIOLENCE AGAINST ANYONE AT ALL. IT IS MERELY PROVIDED AS A THOUGHT EXERCISE, WHICH IS MORE THAN PROTECTED UNDER THE 1ST AMENDMENT."
> With that out of the way, the answer to your question is simple.
> ...


Well, that was interesting as hell.

I'm not surprised or shocked. Your solution would be effective, yes, though I'm surprised you limited it to only Federal bureaucrats.

It's also not possible, as you know, nor was it what I was seriously asking for; which you also know.

I don't fault you for continuing to dance. Perhaps an idea will come to you that you'd be willing to share that would be possible and effective.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If 76 million people were late or refused to pay their taxes......


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> If you're looking for "above board" actions, run for an office. Run for Sheriff. Show up to jury duty and nullify stupid laws. Encourage young folks to get into politics, become lawyers and judges, to fix what is wrong with this country.
> There is no quick "above board" approach. You have to use the system to beat the system, and it's heavily protected.
> If you're a long-game kinda person, there are lots of options, but you'll likely never seen the payoff.


Thanks for these ideas, they're good, standard, safe suggestions. I'm more of a sideways kind of person..not necessarily interested in something quick, just something effective. Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> The Tree of Liberty Must Be Refreshed 'With the Blood of Patriots and Tyrants'?


Thomas Jefferson

Gee, I wonder what he was referencing?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> If 76 million people were late or refused to pay their taxes......


Along those lines... yes.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've said it before, either in this thread or one of the others, the colonists had arms equivalent to the Red Coats, even cannon.
> Today, what it would be would be poorly armed, poorly trained and led, light weapons infantry against tanks, field artillery, air assets and REAL infantry.
> 
> There is zero chance of any armed uprising against the US government being successful.


There is never a zero chance of anything.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Well, that was interesting as hell.
> 
> I'm not surprised or shocked. Your solution would be effective, yes, though I'm surprised you limited it to only Federal bureaucrats.
> 
> ...


That time, I wasn't dancing.
That's the thing about proposing simple solutions... most people don't think they're possible or effective.

Hint: They're often both.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Exactly. Very well put.
> My point as well. All the talk about armed revolution that has been hinted at leads me to ask, revolution against who?
> The government? That would end badly for anyone foolish enough to try it.


As I've said many times when talking with people, those who should be swinging from the branches of cherry trees will be beyond reach. 
Anyone else one might lay hands on will be merely lackies.

I know of not one gunship pilot who would be against the Patriot Revolution but I don't know all pilots. I do figure there'll be big- time I fighting in the military. 
Let's assume the military splits. We know what units will be supplied and the ones that won't. We also know that the military industrial complex will not help the rebels. We know what that means.

Now, who would lead the revolutionary? There is none. You are a military man. You know that without a controlling chain of command there can be no effective means of resistance. 
Commo. Big Tech will shut down what we now view as commo. To my knowledge, there are no designated freqs and they'd be monitored even if everyone had radios.

Even if everything were to work in a manner that allowed us a fighting chance, our weakened state would open the door for invasion. In that event, nothing matters.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Right now, IMO, the thing to do is to keep doing what we are doing...keeping the topic alive and well, even if the outcome isn't or may not be good.

If intelligent people at the top (white hats) decide something should be done, short of armed incursion, we'll know.

From there I think small and deadly skirmishes start happening...and unfortunately or fortunately, it snowballs from there.

What to expect? There is not one person alive who can answer that. 

But, that's why we all decide to gather here; because we'd like to think we are prepared.

Keep the topic alive. Don't let interest die out. Talk about it to everyone. I know, we never had to get so involved and do all this constant convincing for a cause like we've had to do the past 4 years. Shame we didn't get this involved in all this 30-40-50 years ago.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Kracken seems to be gone from the scotus site.
https://www.supremecourt.gov/search...Ke29u3F6qcpgTfUD2ADQUQxm3f9yAPaH3Rk5dw7aKJf24


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Horrible news...
> But what have we come to expect?
> 
> When the institutions do not defend it...
> ...


My rhyme for the day...

The sheep have shat.. and that will be that.

I think my intent is clear.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> If 76 million people were late or refused to pay their taxes......


This! We need a national tax boycott. Until the fraud is recognized and fixed we will not pay taxes. Period.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I didn't miss your point. I danced around the obvious answer.
> If you'd like a clear response, I'll first provide a preface for the overseers...
> "THE FOLLOWING IS NOT A CALL TO VIOLENCE AGAINST ANYONE AT ALL. IT IS MERELY PROVIDED AS A THOUGHT EXERCISE, WHICH IS MORE THAN PROTECTED UNDER THE 1ST AMENDMENT."
> With that out of the way, the answer to your question is simple.
> ...


And as part of this thought experiment, which I'm sure the communists are also having, it should not be just federal. State and Local as well including the corrupt governors, DA's, etc.

Of course, this is only an exercise in though and would never happen nor be condoned.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

So as a thought process, there are good arguments about doing something and doing nothing. 

RPD brings up great perspective. There is also the though that during the American revolution we were fighting someone that we could point to and say “red coat enemy”. The civil war was a bit different but there were discernible sides from geography down to the uniforms and flags. Both sides could point to the other and recognize the “enemy”.

Now.. it’s your neighbor in jeans and a t-shirt. It’s the guy or gal down the street. It’s the old hippy or the young millennial. You don’t know what they think or how they voted. Who is the “enemy”

Right now, the only enemy is the government out of control. Both sides. At the federal, state and local... 

Shooting.. yeah, the armed forces in a conflict could kick ass. I know what my nephew, a former army captain, is capable of and that would scare the shit out of anyone. But can they kick ass over millions of people in an insurgency where even some of the armed forces would not fight or be on the side of the insurgent? Doubtful. In fact, I’d gander to say they couldn’t. Tanks and airplanes and missiles work well but not against an insurgency of millions upon millions, all armed. And yea, armed with semis auto, etc but millions of them. As they Japanese general said about invading america... “there would be a gun behind every blade of grass”

I do however think there is a way without violence, but the issue is who would spearhead it. The effort, as I think Robie mentioned, and I have on parler, is starve the beast. No one pay taxes. They can’t go after millions of us. They can try but they can’t. And if we can do that we can force them to abdicate. And yes.. the term abdicate is correct as we have rulers, not politicians. 

The only fly in that ointment is this. The top 10% of earners pay over 60% of the taxes. They would also have to participate in the boycott. 

Armed revolution or civil war, which may indeed happen, would basically destroy america forever. Yeah, we may come back as a truly United States but in the absence of our influence around the world, due to the “revolution”, the void will be filled by Russia, china and Iran in their sphere of influence. That would probably amount to regional wars. Economically we would probably also be finished at least short term as the dollar would be replaced as the global currency (although in some ways it’s already happening). But who knows.. if it did happen then maybe in another 100 years we’d be a powerhouse and light of democracy for the world again... but I doubt it. 

I’d also suggest term limits and anti-lobby laws but I think we are too late for that. 

Some dramatic action has to take place. 

But I’ll repeat my rhyme..

The sheep have shat,
And that was that.

The American public will do absolutely nothing. Masks and lockdown prove that. 

I’ll add one last thought. I don’t have the link right now but there are plenty of thoughts, papers, etc on the progression of a democracy. I think the first treatise on this was by a guy in Greece a few thousand years ago. It’s true today. Look it up. It will explain our path. 

End of story and end of rant.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> The Kracken seems to be gone from the scotus site.
> https://www.supremecourt.gov/search...Ke29u3F6qcpgTfUD2ADQUQxm3f9yAPaH3Rk5dw7aKJf24


It's still there. King v Whitmer *is* the Kraken lawsuit.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

So I did a quick search about the 8 stages of a democracy. This was an article from 2016 and I though it was interesting. There were tons of articles about the topic.

https://www.al.com/opinion/2016/08/eight_stages_of_democracy.html

I'd argue we past apathy and are well into dependence and might be moving into bondage.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Piratesailor said:


> So as a thought process, there are good arguments about doing something and doing nothing.
> 
> RPD brings up great perspective. There is also the though that during the American revolution we were fighting someone that we could point to and say "red coat enemy". The civil war was a bit different but there were discernible sides from geography down to the uniforms and flags. Both sides could point to the other and recognize the "enemy".
> 
> ...


IMO that is the best post I've read in here, ever.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Piratesailor said:


> So I did a quick search about the 8 stages of a democracy. This was an article from 2016 and I though it was interesting. There were tons of articles about the topic.
> 
> https://www.al.com/opinion/2016/08/eight_stages_of_democracy.html
> 
> I'd argue we past apathy and are well into dependence and might be moving into bondage.


I'll read the link in a few minutes.

It might be the best 'dramatic action' would be carried out at the individual level... things we here have already done (or are aspiring to), and that is to make the government redundant and unnecessary. We stop feeding the beast by becoming self-reliant as much as possible. Basically by going Galt, as much as possible, and encouraging others in our sphere to do the same.

Then, when and if it comes to it, 'what' to do - on an individual basis - will be self-evident.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Today:



> BREAKING BIG: Here We Go - Pentagon Halts Biden Transition Defense Briefings - Biden Team Caught Off Guard


From the comments:



> Ratcliffe met with the President at the Army/Navy game and hand delivered the 13848 report.
> Then Monday the Treasury gets hacked (that is who receives the report -- they were trying to get it.)
> Then Tuesday the Pentagon gets hacked (that is where the report originates -- again trying to get it).
> Then Wednesday the Homeland Committee met. (They are one of entities that need to act.)
> Now, Biden is cut off from Pentagon briefings.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...gon-halts-biden-transition-defense-briefings/


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Their is an old Chinese proverb....

“May you live in interesting times”

It is indeed interesting times.

And by the way.. $%^&* the Chinese.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tango_face_grin:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Their is an old Chinese proverb....
> 
> "May you live in interesting times"
> 
> ...


Yup.

China is the problem. They want to be the only super power. They want the yuan to replace the dollar as the global standard. China has been amassing all the gold they can get their hands on. I think they may have bought a bunch from us covertly. This article is from 2015.

https://sputniknews.com/business/201509021026497535-countries-withdrawing-gold-from-us-fed/

I know that Rick Perry fought for years trying to get the gold owned by Texas. I never heard if he or Abbott was successful but I do know that Texas now has it's own gold depository.

Russia may have built the military might but so has China, having stolen the tech from us, but China now has the money to back things up. They take down the US and get to replace us. China has been reaching out to other countries for years now. They pour money into needed areas and it's not until later that the locals find out all the strings attached to that influx of cash.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Yup.
> 
> China is the problem. They want to be the only super power. They want the yuan to replace the dollar as the global standard. China has been amassing all the gold they can get their hands on. I think they may have bought a bunch from us covertly. This article is from 2015.
> 
> ...


The "prize" for them is to control us without having to step foot in our country militarily.

It seems to me, it is working probably better than even they expected.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> The "prize" for them is to control us without having to step foot in our country militarily.
> 
> It seems to me, it is working probably better than even they expected.


Seems so. 
Who needs opium to create a dependency when Tik Tok is so much easier and welcomed into the veins of the internet addicted population.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Will the Supremes again let us down, finding some way of slapping down the case before ever hearing its merits?
Will they fail to uphold their role as the final word in how our laws are to be applied?
"

Of course they will.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

It’s too bad that I’m not on the Supreme Court. I’d tell Roberts to f*ck himself, we gonna find out the truth.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I wonder....

How the "this is the way it's done around here" meeting went with Amy.

Is it done one on one, and by whom? Or is it 8 of them sitting across from 1, letting him/her know this is how we do things; this is how we operate?

Carry on....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> It's too bad that I'm not on the Supreme Court. I'd tell Roberts to f*ck himself, we gonna find out the truth.


I don't like your tone, young man. :devil::vs_peace::vs_cool:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

DC is all about fear, leveraging people with dirt on them.
Roberts is compromised.. I bet it has to do with the Epstein Island..
I say Trump needs to be the greatest person in the US history and just expose everyone.. Everyone.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> So as a thought process, there are good arguments about doing something and doing nothing.
> 
> RPD brings up great perspective. There is also the though that during the American revolution we were fighting someone that we could point to and say "red coat enemy". The civil war was a bit different but there were discernible sides from geography down to the uniforms and flags. Both sides could point to the other and recognize the "enemy".
> 
> ...


When and if this comes, and I am of a mind that it will, don't think conventional warfare, think forth generation warfare.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> When and if this comes, and I am of a mind that it will, don't think conventional warfare, think forth generation warfare.


The NVA and the VC did exceptionally well considering the arms they had, against all our firepower.
That said, we did kill millions of them.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The NVA and the VC did exceptionally well considering the arms they had, against all our firepower.
> That said, we did kill millions of them.


Tunnels it is then.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I've watched The Patriot quite a few times.

Guerrilla warfare helped win our freedom. It may again.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The NVA and the VC did exceptionally well considering the arms they had, against all our firepower.
> That said, we did kill millions of them.


True enough, but, at the end of the day they did succeed. They got us out and united the country under one flag. On another note, I heard an interesting rumor today that Vietnam is asking us to build an airbase there to help with the issues they are having with the Chinese. I haven't seen anything on it but how ironic is that if true?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

as far as not paying taxes.... They come due in April.... Property Taxes of forced-closed businesses, income tax to those collecting unemployment, pretty sure not paying taxes isn't going to be a "choice" for most.. it will be their only option..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> True enough, but, at the end of the day they did succeed. They got us out and united the country under one flag. On another note, I heard an interesting rumor today that Vietnam is asking us to build an airbase there to help with the issues they are having with the Chinese. I haven't seen anything on it but how ironic is that if true?


Vietnam has been kicking China's ass on a regular basis for over 1,000 years.

As far as the first sentence in the quote, it was gutless politicians who lost that war, not the military.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> I've watched The Patriot quite a few times.
> 
> Guerrilla warfare helped win our freedom. It may again.


Guerrilla warfare is a nasty, long, arduous fight that requires commitment as I am sure you know. The North Vietnamese were dirt poor and knew nothing else but war and hardship. They were committed. Are enough Americans committed and willing to give up everything for the cause? Doubtful. As long as they have their TV's and cell phones they will get along to get along. I fear really hard times will have to befall the American people before they will act, and by then, it will be too late. I feel the storm is already here but the people will wait too long before they realize the floodwaters have risen and they are cut off from the high ground.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Vietnam has been kicking China's ass on a regular basis for over 1,000 years.
> 
> As far as the first sentence in the quote, it was gutless politicians who lost that war, not the military.


That's affirmative RPD. It was criminal and everyone of those political sons-a bitches walked away unscathed. I am a firm believer in when your forced to fight, turn the dogs loose.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> Tunnels it is then.


Well, that sentence provided a vision of the past, which stirred a primieval urge to get out my COMBLOC rifles for cleaning and inspection
1943 Mosin Nagant 91/30; 1948 Mosin Nagant M44; Chinese SKS; Romanian AK.

'Cause when the kimchee gets deep, a COMBLOC rifle will never let you down. :tango_face_smile:
And a 203 grain 7.62X54R projectile only requires one hit anywhere on the human torso to put someone's face in the dirt.:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> As long as they have their TV's and cell phones they will get along to get along.


Then I guess we know the first step...








Don't you see, Sthtephen?


----------

